# [resolved] C-Media AC97 audio device



## ajwtaylor (Jul 18, 2005)

*C-Media AC97 audio device*

Hi All,

recently i have formatted my hdd and re-installed windows, everything is fine except I have no sound. I took a look around and discovered that I was getting a "code 10" stop code error for this device. WheN I try to start winamp, which I use to play mp3's etc it says bad sound driver.
So from there I went and looked for new drivers. I have tried using the windows update, searching driverguide.com and also c-media's website. I have installed several different drivers, uninstalling the previous before I reinstall a new one to prevent any potential conflict. Still I am soundless. 

 

Anybody have any ideas?

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Not to be too simple here on this one, but have you gone in and deleted the items under sound and then used the disk that came with the motherboard to re-install the sound area and drivers??????


----------



## ajwtaylor (Jul 18, 2005)

Nope, I have not. In what area would I go in and delete the items under sound?

In the "add hardware" directory?

Tbh, I dont even know if I got a cd with the drivers on it. Why would the updated drivers not work either? I have formatted my hdd before and everything was fine. 


Confused!


----------



## ajwtaylor (Jul 18, 2005)

incidentally PC world, where I bought my pc recommended I download the drivers from driverguide.com?


----------



## ajwtaylor (Jul 18, 2005)

All good now lads, got the correct drivers, thanks anyway.

Andrew :wink:


----------



## SportsFans (Jul 20, 2004)

having similar problems, what was the right "driver"?

TIA

S :4-dontkno


----------



## AliceGwen (Aug 5, 2005)

*Right driver*

Right driver is wdm_a356.exe from driverguide.com

If it's any consolation I've just spent 4hrs trying to get the thing to work, but it finally does!!!
:smile:


----------

